# How is my girl's conformation?



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm trying to learn more about GSD conformation and how my 6.5 month old long hair puppy is measuring up!
I understand that my stacked photos aren't the best but I have tried my darnedest. I can't seem to get her to keep her front legs quite in position!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She looks very nicely balanced. Flat withers and she appears to stand east west in front. Her shoulder if a bit tight for my tastes though some judges would say it is excellent. IMO this limits reach so the dogs tend to lift in front because they are not able to open up the shoulder to reach forward. I like her rear angulation. I would like to see a tighter foot in front.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

lhczth said:


> She looks very nicely balanced. Flat withers and she appears to stand east west in front. Her shoulder if a bit tight for my tastes though some judges would say it is excellent. IMO this limits reach so the dogs tend to lift in front because they are not able to open up the shoulder to reach forward. I like her rear angulation. I would like to see a tighter foot in front.


Thank you for responding! From my limited understanding I was pretty sure that she had flat withers. I'm just glad you didn't say that she has low withers! I was also aware that she has a tendency to stand East West in front. These photos certainly make that aspect look terrible! It's not always quite that bad, but it is certainly noticeable. 

Can you expound on the shoulder's being tight? How do you tell this? Why would some judges think that it's a good thing? 
As well, how do I tell if she does lift in front due to this aspect of her conformation? Is there a diagram that I can compare to?

Can you potentially also comment on her head at all? I have included the best pic I currently have. I in particular wish to know how her ear set is and if her eyes are more round or almond shaped as I cannot really tell the difference.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I’m sorry but I just had to comment on how adorable she is. She has such a genuinely sweet expression coupled with intelligence. I just want to snuggle her!


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

atomic said:


> I’m sorry but I just had to comment on how adorable she is. She has such a genuinely sweet expression coupled with intelligence. I just want to snuggle her!


She really has a sweet face! I agree. She's not really a snuggle bug though. She's the 'sit at your feet' kind of dog, but she doesn't like hugs. I would smother her more if she wasn't so opposed! 

Here are some more photos with her sweet girl eyes going on! I love when I manage to catch this kind of expression! Normally she is too excited or focused.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

She’s awesome, even if she is the more hands off type! I could look at her all day


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

atomic said:


> She’s awesome, even if she is the more hands off type! I could look at her all day



Yep! I think that's how she won a contest to be in a calendar! Its to support the Saginaw County K9 unit. 

She is my Little Miss May! 

[LINK REMOVED - FUNDRAISING / SOLICITATION]


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

All I know is that she's GORGEOUS!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Her head is in the long and needs to fill out stage, but looking good at this point. 



Trying to figure out a way to describe what I mean by my description of the shoulder. Think of it as the upper arm (between the elbow and the point of the shoulder near the chest) being closer to parallel to the ground than vertical and the elbow being way underneath the body. The angles can still be the same, but the shoulder can not open up and reach efficiently compared to if the upper arm was more upright and out from under the body. Very easy to see in horses, but I am not describing it well. This is very common show line shoulder structure now. 



Sorry, not doing very well with my descriptions and I couldn't figure out how to draw it. LOL


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

I have some new photos of my now 8 month old female long coated GSD. How is her conformation at the moment?


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Adding another photo of her with a more relaxed topline. Sadly, the lighting, angle, and front foot placement isn't as good.


----------

